# CCM Baycrest Banana Bike



## bobbybonez (Dec 12, 2011)

So, I figured out what my bike is, though im still not sure on the year or model. I scrubbed the paint off the sticker on the front of my bike and from what I can see it says "Baycrest". Found out that it was made by CCM. If any body knows anything more about these bikes I'd love to hear it. I decided that im going to keep it.... But everything is for sale.... for the right price.  

http://s1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff441/Bobbybonez/ 

Some pictures in this album along with some of my motorbikes.


----------

